# Newbie here from Michigan



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

My name is Sue--I live North of Grand Rapids Michigan with my husband, three cats and a 5 month old Sheltie mix puppy. I have two sons who are serving in the United States Army...one daughter living in New Jersey and one living in Georgia.I have three Grandchildren and one on the way---my oldest Grandson is almost 8 now and he has always called me "Gramma Sue"..thus the nick. I'm a 51 year old Ozzy Osbourne fan..altho I am really into alot of different styles of music....everything but Country and Opera, pretty much..I also enjoy landscaping with my husband, reading, spending time with Nature, playing on the computer, of course,running, and I HAVE been known to shop till I drop! I have no particular religeous or political affiliations...I prefer to be known as Spiritual and an Independant. I'm a people person and love to have fun and I think this would be a good time to tell everyone that I have a crazy sense of humor at times.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Gramma Sue. 
You gave great insight into your character and you will be a wonderful addition to this site. 
You'll be hooked before you know it. :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome! I love seeing fellow Michiganders. :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Weclome to the forum, GrammaSue! I can't wait to hear more about you and your cats.


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome, Welcome Welcome,    Glad you're here!

katsprat


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, GrammaSue


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Good to see you here with all cats and the puppie! Welcome!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, loved hearing about some of your likes and hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Wlcome to the forum...hope you will enjoy your stay here


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! It's nice to have you with us.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!..liked your quote


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Sue and welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------

